# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shpikjet e Tesla-s

## Alket123

PBS: United States Public Broadcasting Service televizion shteteror ne faqen e tij www ka bere nje Macomedia Animation Movie si "Si punoi Hidrocentrali i pare ne bote" 

Ndiqeni me kurreshtje.

Meqe jeni aty ne ate faqe lexoni:
Remote Control nga Tesla 1898 

attached eshte piktura e remote control te pare, jo si ata qe juve ndizni televizorin.

----------


## Alket123

Po shfletoj ne kete kohe te lire sa e sa gjera ka bere Tesla. Nuk e dija se robotin e pare te komanduar me remote control e ka bere serbi Tesla. E dija se remote control ishte bere nga te Tesla para se Markoni te shpikte radion por nuk e dija Tesla kishte shpikur robotin.

"When first shown... it created a sensation such as no other invention of mine has ever produced," wrote Tesla

Figura eshte roboti i pare amfib i krijuar nga Tesla ne 1898.
PSB: http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_robots.html

----------


## mary-anne

Ne cfare viti e ke shpikur ai?
Fjala "robot" vjen nga gjuha ceke apo polake, se s'e mbaj mend shume mire.
Po "robot" e ka rrenjen te fjala "pune" ne nje gjuhe nga keto te mesipermet dhe e "shpiku" nje shkrimtar ne nje liber science-fiction, nuk e di a jam 100% e sakte...
m.

----------


## Alket123

> Ne cfare viti e ke shpikur ai?
> Fjala "robot" vjen nga gjuha ceke apo polake, se s'e mbaj mend shume mire.
> Po "robot" e ka rrenjen te fjala "pune" ne nje gjuhe nga keto te mesipermet dhe e "shpiku" nje shkrimtar ne nje liber science-fiction, nuk e di a jam 100% e sakte...
> m.


Jeni shume e sakte! Tesla e quajti "teleautomaton". Po kush ja vershelleu atij ne ate kohe. Ja nje figure e tij. Ajo qe me beri pershtypje ishte se "teleautomatoni" i pare ishte amfib.

----------


## Alket123

Patent# 6,555,114
"Apparatus For Aerial Transportation." This brilliantly designed flying machine resembled both a helicopter and an airplane. Tesla nuk e ndoqi kete patente. E beri si ide dhe e harroi. Shikoni figuren.

----------


## mary-anne

Tito, pervec faktit qe Tesla eshte njesia matese e magnetizmit, mendoj se ketij "aparatit fluturak" nuk i duheshin tre rrota, te pakten nga fig. 1, 2
m-a

----------


## Alket123

> Tito, pervec faktit qe Tesla eshte njesia matese e magnetizmit, mendoj se ketij "aparatit fluturak" nuk i duheshin tre rrota, te pakten nga fig. 1, 2
> m-a


1)helikopteri ka 3 rrota po te e kishe vene re, biles ne patente Tesla deklaron me duket se ky aparat mund te ngrihet nga tarracat eshte e vertete per helikopterat. Tesla eshte i sakte, ju nuk jeni.

2)Telsa nuk eshte njesia matese e magnetizmit.

te dyja te gabuara. Per sqarim. Jo per ndonje lufte. Qartesova per te tjeret disa gjera.

----------


## Hyllien

Tesla eshte njesi matese e fushes Magnetike *B* sic shenohet ne libra kudo.

----------


## Alket123

> Tesla eshte njesi matese e fushes Magnetike *B* sic shenohet ne libra kudo.


Doli i zgjuari tjeter.
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ic/magfor.html
Pertoj te bej scan librin e fizikes se tetevjecares por B eshte Amper/meter.


E keni lexuar librin e fizikes ne tetevjecare? B eshte Amp/meter
E eshte Volt/meter
Tesla eshte Webber/m^2 eshte njesia e nje surface integral. Eshte fluxi i nje vector field. Vector field eshte fusha magnetike ne kete rast. Harrova qe ju keni 2 jave spo beni dot logaritmin qe ju dhashe nga rastesia.

----------


## Hyllien

Ore car librash ke mesuar ti.
Lexo GIANCOLI
Physics for Scientists and Engineers
Lexo Paul a Tipler
Physics for Scientistis and Engineers
Lexo Paul a Tipler
Modern Physics


Lexo i her, apo je me librat e babaqemos ti ? Lexo keto pak edhe pastaj hec e na jep mesim ne te tjereve qe i kena bo keto gjera. Tesla eshte Webber/m^2 


He pra mo vete e thua dhe vete e kundeshton. Shum tip i cuditshem qenke ti. Permbahu or djal permbahu.

----------


## Alket123

Nuk ka fushe te shprehet ne m^2. por ne m.
Electric field lines, Magnetik field lines. Lines are <> not in m^2.

H magnetic field eshte Amper/meter

Njesia Tesla eshte per m^2.

Ekziston nje teorem qe quhet stoke theorem nje nga teoremat me te medhaja ne vector analysis qe ben transform line integrals te fushes ne surface integrals ose flukse.

Ne librat e shkollave te mesme ndoshta shkruhet per thjeshtesi njesia Telsa mat fushen magnetike. Pyet veten ke bere ndonjehere vector analysis.

E bete pacavure. Une nuk i kisha vene as kete titull. Kush e hapi kete teme? Shof qe postimi i pare eshte nje postim i imi nga nje teme tjeter. Ka te drejta te autorit ketu apo jo?

----------


## Hyllien

nuk eshte Stoke por eshte Stokes' ne rradhe te pare(meqe kapesh me vogelsira dhe detaje kot gjithmone), vazhdimi i Green Theorem. Sa per dijeni nuk jam ne shkolle te mesme djalosh, kshu qe permbaju pak se ta thashe dhe nje here, sje vetem ti qe ben shkolle ne ket bote. Un ne keto momente po merrem me Manifold Calculus sa per dijeni. Dhe ke dhe nja 2 te tjere ketu qe po mesojne per Matematike dhe din dhe me teper se mua... por nuk vine dhe aq shpesh pasi po bejne Masterat e tyre. nesje, po me del tek njesite tani dhe justifikime boshe, nderkohe qe bie ne kontradikte vete. Merre me shtruar ta thashe nje here. 

Temen e kam bashkuar une mbasi hape disa qe kishin te njejten tematike. Studion dhe per shkenca, duhet te dish pak me teper rreth organizimit apo jo?

Ika se un kur bisedoj kam qef te mesoj dhe jo te grindem me dike qe i duket vetja Galois i dyte apo ku di un kush tjeter.

----------


## miri

> Tesla eshte njesi matese e fushes Magnetike *B* sic shenohet ne libra kudo.


Je shume drejt por mos merr mend nga adoleshentet qe akoma jane ne shkollen e mesme.   Tesla eshte fusha magnetike.  Eshte po kjo "tesla" zoteri qe krijon ate korentin tek ai hidrocentrali qe na tregove qe ishte per mendimin tim kot fare!  Nuk tregonte fare se si krijohen gjerat me formula te ilustruara apo dhe me fjale por thjeshte figura.   

Pra dihet qe fusha magnetike ka kete barazim  d(flux)/d(t)=V(volt)
Fluxi magentik = (integrali) B*dA.  Pra integrojme me rrespekt tek siperfaqja.   Keshtu qe nuk ka asnje filozofi se pse korenti prodhohet sepse tek ajo figura qe keni vendosur ju integrali i siperfaqes ndryshon c'do kohe!   Dhe ajo ka nje qe quhet Face Frequency dhe biles eshte i ndryshem nga i Europes ne Amerike sepse amerika ka tension me te ulet ose (Volt) keshtu qe e barazon duke patur frekuenci me te larte.
Ngaqe siperfaqja e atij rrethit qe rrotullohet nga uji ndryshon atehere eshte e sigurte qe d(flux)/d(t) nuk eshte konstante keshtu qe do te thote se dhe Volt ndryshon, dhe po te ndryshoje volt ose potenciali i energjise atehere elektronet ne ate qarkun rrethor qe rrotullohej levizin, keshtu qe vijne korenti tek shtepia jone.   Anyways une me shume desha te thoja se "Tesla" eshte fusha magnetike gjithashtu dhe "Gauss" perdoret qe eshte e barabarte me 10^-6 "tesla" nuk jam i sigurte ndoshta e kam harruar ekzaktesisht por di qe gauss eshte = me fushen magnetike qe shkakton toka.   Pra tesla eshte "SI" dhe Gauss perdoret me shume ngaqe tesla eshte e vogel shume.   

Gjithashtu H nuk eshte fusha magnetike Cyclo. ka shume te drejte ti po i ngaterron gjerat.  E, B jane fushat elektrike dhe magnetike rrespektivisht.  H eshte nje sasi "inductance nuk di si i thone shqip" por qe do te thote se nje force elektromotive e 1 Volti eshte prodhuar kur korenti varet nga "ratio" e 1 amp/ sec. 
Tani ne nuk do te mesojme elektromagnetismin ty mbrenda nate  :buzeqeshje: .  Se keto gjitha rrjedhin nga dy ligje:  F=k q1, q2 / r^2 dhe F=q*v x B ose F = i * L x B.  Pastaj Maxelli i ka vendos ne formen e "Gradentit" me shume per te treguar se kur ka ose nuk ka ndryshime ne tensione etj. nese ke bere Termodinamike ndonjehere dhe e ke parasysh se si e tregon se ku psh. ne nje lum ndodhet uji si grope ose po thithet nga toka kur "Gradienti" eshte < 0 ose kur eshte me i madh se 0 atehere do te thote se ne mes te lumit po ti mbledhim gjithe vektoret do te dali se uji po shkon si shatervan ku gradienti eshte me i madh se 0! kur eshte 0 atehere gjithcka eshte e qete dhe nuk ka ndryshime.   Kjo eshte ndoshta cike e veshitre per ta konceptuar por e njejta eshte me fushen elektromagnetike, ligjet e maxellit perdoren per te treguar se ku ka "disturbance" ne fushe pra ku ndodhin gjera fantastike  :buzeqeshje: .   

Miri.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ok meqe tani e mesova po jua them se "power plant" i par ne bot u ngrit ne buffalo NY, nga westinghouse company e cila drejtohej nga george westinghouse dhe tesla. Kjo kompani konkuronte me kompanin e tomas edisonit qe ne fillim perdorte rrymen DC. Pra nuk ishte vetem njeri nga keta te tre qe elektrifikoi boten por ishte konkurenca e ketyre dy kompanive amerikane qe i shtyu inxhinierat te dilnin fitimtar ne kete gar te eger kapitaliste. 
por keto ishin vetem 2 kompanit e para dhe amerika u ngrit nga kopani te tjera me te medha qe erdhen me vone.

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

> Je shume drejt por mos merr mend nga adoleshentet qe akoma jane ne shkollen e mesme.   Tesla eshte fusha magnetike.  *Eshte po kjo "tesla" zoteri qe krijon ate korentin tek ai hidrocentrali qe na tregove qe ishte per mendimin tim kot fare!*  Nuk tregonte fare se si krijohen gjerat me formula te ilustruara apo dhe me fjale por thjeshte figura.


Miri, 

nuk besoj se paske shume njohuri mbi Nikola Tesla (the brilliant mind with sparkling super intuitive thoughts)

Po nga e kemi trasheguar budallallekun xhanem?

----------


## miri

Nje pyetje kisha per ju fansat e Tesles.
Cilin quani mendje me inteligjente:
Njeriun qe beri projektin e anijes kozmike,
Apo njeriun qe beri xheneratorin e pare elektrik?
Dhe pse Tesla meqe po i jepni kaq shume kredite nuk morri cmimin Nobel per shpikjen e xheneratorit?
Meqe une nuk e njoh aq mire Teslen dua te ju them dicka sepse Tesla nuk ka zbuluar asgje por thjeshte ka vendosur ne praktiken njerezore zbulimet e James Maxell dhe experimentet e famshme te Michael Faraday.  
Nuk po e kuptoj se si po e beni Nikola Tesla kaq hero kur ky koncept eshte bere ne praktike nga Michael Faraday para se baba e tesles vendosi me gruan e vet te lindin Teslen.  Michael Faraday  
Me pare se te njihni Tesla ju duhet te njihni:
Amperin, Maxwellin, Faradain, Ohmin dhe shume mendje te tjera qe i vendosen skeletin shtepise pastaj zbukurimet jane te lehta per tu bere.   
Mos i shikoni gjerat nga siper sic bejne shume shqiptar por shikojeni ne brendesi.  Nuk dua te them ketu se Tesla nuk duhet te marre kredit per xheneratorin e pare por jo te marre me shume kredite sa ai qe:
Projektoi makinen e pare, Kompjuterin e pare, Aeroplanin e pare, Anijen e pare, lokomotiven e pare e shume gjera te tjera.
Gjitha keto jane bashkim i mendimeve te atyre qe kane fituar cmim Nobel ne fizike dhe kimi ne matematike nuk jepet por jepet "Medalja e Fushes".
Pra keta trimat qe po thoni ju jane greatest minds nuk jane me te vertete se great mind eshte nje qe mendon per dicka qe nuk ka menduar dikush tjeter, dhe jo nje qe thjeshte i merr mendimet e te tjereve dhe i vendos ne praktike.  Mund ta quani Brillian Mind por jo greatest mind.  Bill Gates, Von-Numman me shoket e tyre nuk kane asgje me pak se Nikolas Tesla dhe na u dashka te hapim nja 100000 tema ketu ne forum per c'do njeri qe ka nje Patent qe i sherben njerezimit sic ka Nikolas Tesla, dhe shumica e profesoreve neper universitete.  Fatkeqesisht e Nikolas ka patur nje impakt me te madh ne njerezim por jo ta bejme hero sepse nese Nikola nuk do ta ndertonte ate projekt atehere dikush tjeter do ta bente sepse veglat kane qene te zbuluara me pare thjeshte duhet ti vendosnim ne vendet e tyre!   

Hajt tung tash se nuk po me pelqen te flas per gjera qe jane ndertuar nga te tjeret e ti mburr ketu kur levdatat i kane marre nja 100 vjet me pare.  

Miri.

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

ehh Brari, 

"fryhi kosit se u ftoh qulli" eshte ketu.

----------


## ATMAN

kush nuk kupton italisht dhe ta perktheje me:

http://world.altavista.com/

Stralciato dai volumi 6, no. 4, "alimentazione e risonanza", il giornale della società internazionale di Tesla.

Per ulteriori informazioni sui soggetti discussi qui sotto: Il Libro Co., Scatola 1649, Greenville, Il Texas Di Tesla



Chiedere a tutto il capretto della scuola: "chi ha inventato la radio?" Se ottenete una risposta affatto senza dubbio sarà Marconi - una risposta con cui tutti gli enciclopedie e manuali accosentono. O chiedere la maggior parte del chiunque: "chi ha inventato il roba che fa funzionare il vostro tostapane, la vostra stereotipia, le luci di via, le fabbriche e gli uffici?" Senza esitazione, Thomas Edison, destra? Fare torto ad entrambe le volte. 

la risposta corretta è Nikola Tesla, una persona che non avete sentito parlare probabilmente mai.



Ci sono più. Sembra scoprire i raggi X un l'anno prima che W. K. Roentgen abbia fatto in Germania, lui ha costruito un amplificatore della valvola elettronica parecchi anni prima che Lee de Forest, lui stava usando le luci fluorescenti nel suo laboratorio 40 anni prima che l'industria "le abbia inventate" ed ha dimostrato i principii usati nelle decadi dei forni a microonde e del radar prima che siano diventato

una parte integrante della nostra società. Tuttavia associamo il suo nome con nessun di loro.



Per circa 20 anni intorno alla girata del secolo, è stato conosciuto e rispettato stato in mondo accademico dei cerchi

largamente, corrispondendo ai fisici eminenti del suo giorno, compreso Albert Einstein, ha citato e conferito

con sulla scienza elettrica, adottata dall'alta società de New York, ha sostenuto da tali finanziario e

giganti industriali come J. P. Morgan, John Jacob Astor e George Westinghouse. Ha contato come amici

artisti eminenti quale il contrassegno Twain e pianist Ignace Paderewski. I suoi gradi onorari, premi importanti

(Nobel compreso) ed altre citazioni numerare nelle dozzine.



Tesla è stato sopportato in Smijlan., croatia (ora zona della Iugoslavia) in 1856, il figlio di un sacerdote e

madre inventiva. Ha avuto una memoria straordinaria, una che ha reso imparando sei lingue facile per lui.

Ha entrato nella scuola politecnica a Gratz, dove per quattro anni ha studiato la matematica, la fisica e

meccanici, confondenti più di un professore da una comprensione dell'elettricità, una scienza infantile dentro

quei giorni, quello erano più grandi di loro. La sua carriera pratica ha cominciato in 1881 a Budapest, Ungheria, in cui

ha fatto la sua prima invenzione elettrica, un ripetitore del telefono (l'altoparlante ordinario) ed ha concepito

idea di un campo magnetico di rotazione, che più successivamente ha reso lui il mondo famoso nella relativa forma come l'induzione moderna

motore. Il motore asincrono polifase è che cosa fornisce l'alimentazione a virtualmente ogni applicazione industriale,

dai nastri trasportatori agli argani alle macchine utensili.



Le abilità mentali del Tesla richiedono una certa menzione, poiché, ha avuto non soltanto una memoria fotografica, lui

poteva usare la visualizzazione creativa con un'intensità uncanny e pratica. Descrive in suo

autobiography come poteva visualizzare un apparecchio particolare e poteva allora realmente all'elaborazione di prova

gli apparecchi, la smontano e controllano per vedere se c'è azione adeguata e portano! Durante la fase di manufacturing di

le sue invenzioni, lavorerebbe con tutti i modelli e specifiche in sua testa. L'invenzione invariabilmente

Nikola Tesla ha montato insieme senza riprogettazione ed ha funzionato perfettamente. Tesla ha dormito un'- due ore di a 

giorno e funzionato continuamente sulle sue invenzioni e teorie senza beneficio di rilassamento o delle vacanze ordinario.



Potrebbe giudicare la dimensione di un oggetto ad un hundredth di un pollice ed effettuare i calcoli difficili

in sua testa senza beneficio del regolo calcolatore o delle tabelle matematiche. Lontano da un intellettuale della torretta dell'avorio, lui

era molto informata delle edizioni nel mondo intorno lui, reso un punto per rendere le sue idee

accessable a grande pubblico tramite i frequenti contributi alla pressa popolare ed al suo campo vicino

conferenze numerose e carte scientifiche.

Ha deciso venire a questo paese in 1884. Ha portato con lui i vari modelli del primi

motori asincroni, a cui, dopo che un breve e periodo infelice al Edison funzioni, finalmente sono stati indicati

George Westinghouse. Era nei negozi di Westinghouse che il motore asincrono è stato perfezionato.

I brevetti numerosi sono stati eliminati su questa invenzione principale, tutta sotto il nome del Tesla.



Tesla ha funzionato brevemente per Thomas Edison quando in primo luogo è venuto al unito Dichiara, generando molti

i miglioramenti su CC del Edison va in automobile e generatori, ma a sinistra sotto una nube di polemica dopo Edison

ha rifiutato di vivere fino agli impegni della sovranità e di indennità. Ciò era l'inizio di una rivalità a cui era

avere più successivamente conseguenze ugly quando Edison ed i suoi appoggi hanno fatto tutto nella loro alimentazione arrestare

sviluppo ed installazione di molto sistema corrente più efficiente del Tesla e più pratico di consegna di CA e

griglia urbana di alimentazione. Edison ha unito un'esposizione mobile della strada che ha tentato di ritrarre la corrente di CA As

pericoloso, anche al punto degli animali electrocuting sia piccoli (puppies) che grandi (in un caso

elefante) davanti di vasto pubblico. come conseguenza di questo crusade di propaganda, il dichiarare di New York

il electrocution adottato di CA come relativo metodo di esecuzione condanna. Tesla ha vinto la battaglia tramite la dimostrazione

di sicurezza e di utilità della corrente di CA quando il suo apparecchio ha illuminato ed alimentato intera New York

Una fiera del mondo di 1899.



Il lavoro più importante del Tesla alla conclusione del diciannovesimo secolo era il suo sistema originale della trasmissione

di energia dall'antenna senza fili. In Tesla 1900 ottenuto i suoi due brevetti fondamentali sulla trasmissione 

di vera energia senza fili coprire sia i metodi che l'apparecchio e coinvolgere l'uso di quattro hanno sintonizzato i circuiti. 

In 1943, la Corte suprema del unito Dichiara i diritti di brevetto completi assegnati a Nikola Tesla per l'invenzione

della radio, sostituendo ed annullando qualsiasi reclamo anteriore da Marconi e da altri nei riguardi al

"brevetto radiofonico fondamentale". È interessante notare che Tesla, in 1898, ha descritto la trasmissione di non

soltanto la voce umana, ma immagini dispositivi pure e più successivamente progettati e brevettati che si sono evoluti nel

gruppi di alimentazione che fanno funzionare i nostri tubi dell'immagine di oggi TV. Le prime installazioni primitive del radar dentro

1934 sono stati costruiti dopo i principii, pricipalmente per quanto riguarda il livello di alimentazione e di frequenza, che sono stati dichiarati vicino

Tesla in 1917.



In Tesla 1889 costruito una stazione sperimentale in molle di colorado in cui ha studiato

caratteristiche delle correnti alternate di frequenza ad alta frequenza o radiofonica. Mentre là ha sviluppato la a

radiotrasmittente potente del disegno unico ed anche di un certo numero di riceventi "per l'individualizzazione e

isolando l'energia trasmessa ". Ha eseguito gli esperimenti destinati per stabilire le leggi della radio

propagazione che attualmente "rediscovered" e stanno verificandi in mezzo di una certa polemica nell'alta energia

fisica di quantum.



Tesla ha scritto in scomparto di secolo in 1900: "… quella comunicazione senza legare a qualsiasi punto del globo

è praticabile. I miei esperimenti hanno indicato che l'aria alla pressione ordinaria è diventato distintamente conducente,

e questo ha aperto il prospetto meraviglioso di trasmettere i grandi importi di energia elettrica per

gli scopi industriali alle distanze grandi senza legare… il relativo consummation pratico significherebbero quell'energia

Nikola Tesla sarebbe disponibile per gli usi dell'uomo ad un punto qualunque del globo. Posso immaginare no 

avanzamento tecnico che tenderebbe ad unire più efficacemente i vari elementi di umanità di questa 

uno, o di uno a cui più aggiungerebbero e di più economizza energia umana… " Ciò è stata scritta in 1900! 

Dopo la rifinitura della prova preliminare, il lavoro è stato cominciato su una stazione di broadcasting graduata completa a Shoreham, lungo

Isola. Ha fatta entrare in funzione, esso avrebbe potuta da fornire gli importi utilizzabili di corrente elettrica

ai circuiti di ricezione. Dopo costruzione di una costruzione del generatore (ancora levarsi in piedi) e dei 180 piedi

torretta di radiodiffusione (dynamited nella guerra mondiale 1 con pretesto dubbio di essere una navigazione potenziale

il riferimento per le U-barche tedesche), contributo finanziario per il progetto è stato ritirato improvvisamente da J. P. Morgan

quando è diventato apparente che così progetto in tutto il mondo di alimentazione non potrebbe essere misurato ed addebitato.

Altra delle invenzioni del Tesla che è nota a chiunque che avesse posseduto mai un'automobile, era

brevettato in 1898 sotto il nome "del ignitor elettrico per i motori a gas". Conosciuto più conunemente come

il sistema di accensione dell'automobile, il relativo componente principale, la bobina di accesione, rimane da allora praticamente immutato

la relativa introduzione in uso alla fine del secolo.



Nikola Tesla inoltre ha progettato e sviluppato i prototipi di un motore rotativo burning del combustibile unico basato su suo

progettazione più iniziale per una pompa rotativa. Prove recenti che sono state effettuate sul disc senza lama di Tesla

la turbina indica che, se costruito usando i materiali di ceramica a temperatura elevata recentemente sviluppati, esso

allinearsi come il motore a gas più efficiente del mondo, sorpassante il nostro tipo del pistone di oggi interno

motori a combustione nell'efficienza di combustibile, nella longevità, nell'adattabilità ai combustibili differenti, nel costo e nell'alimentazione appesantire

rapporto.



Il generosity del Tesla finalmente lo ha lasciato senza fondi monetari sufficienti per perseguire e realizzare le sue invenzioni. Suo

l'idealismo ed il humanism lo hanno lasciato con poco stomaco per il mondo di intrigo industriale e finanziario. Suo

Il laboratorio de New York è stato distrutto da un fuoco mysterious. Riferimenti a suo lavoro e realizzazioni

sono stati eliminati l'inceppo sistematicamente dalla letteratura e dai manuali scientifici. Guidato in un exile ermetico in a

Hotel de New York durante il periodo fra le due guerre, 20 anni del suoi potenzialmente ricco e produttivo

il contributo è stato preso da noi. Le uniche occasioni dell'apparenza pubblica erano l'intervista annuale della pressa sul suo compleanno in cui descriverebbe le invenzioni stupefacenti ed ampie e tecnologico

possibilità. Questi sono stati storti e sensationalized nella pressa popolare, specialmente quando lui

sistemi di armi avanzati descritti la vigilia della seconda guerra mondiale. È morto nel obscurity in 1943. Soltanto

FBI ha preso nota: hanno cercato le sue carte (in inutile) la progettazione "della macchina del morte-raggio". È

interessare per notare che la motivazione per la nostra "stella fa la guerra" il sistema di difesa è stato basato sui timori che

i Soviet avevano cominciato lo schieramento delle armi basate sui principii di alta energia di Tesla. Rapporti pubblici di

"blindings" mysterious dei satelliti di sorveglianza degli STATI UNITI, dei flash anomali di alta altezza e dei fireballs, elf

fluttuare l'interferenza radiofonica ed altri casi prestano il credence a questa interpretazione.

L'accreditamento deve essere dato dove l'accreditamento è dovuto per il saving più di lavoro e le invenzioni umanitarie come

corrente universale di CA che è stato incorporato nel tessuto stesso delle nostre vite quotidiane ed anche

i dispositivi che fa rendere il disegno disponibile, ma non sono stati utilizzati dalla società nel suo insieme.



Storia corta di Nikola Tesla



Ciò è una lima da raddrizzare verso l'esterno l'idea sbagliata ed il disinformation che si è presentato nel corso degli anni,

circa quanto presunto Edison "grande" era e come Nikola Tesla si è spazzolato sotto l'alimentazione del capitalista

coperta.

Edison era un ladro, impiegante tutti i generi di gente per i loro cervelli, lui ha rubato le loro invenzioni, loro

idee, così tanto così, che è oggi poco chiaro da che Edison realmente ha inventato e da che cosa è stato rubato

altri.

L'istituto elettrico di Edison è stato formato per perpetuare la nozione che Edison era l'inventore di

l'annotazione ed assicurarsi che i manuali della scuola, ecc., lo hanno accennato soltanto in relazione a questi

molte invenzioni. Tanto come i laboratori della Bell oggi.



Nikola Tesla era sempre grazioso molto un genius, dopo apportante molti miglioramenti in

carrelli elettrici e treni nel suo paese, è venuto in America, occupazione cercata e finalmente

concluso sul funzionamento per Edison.

Edison si era contratto con New York City per sviluppare la corrente continua (CC.) centrali elettriche ogni

miglio quadrato o così, in modo da alimentare le luci che presunto ha inventato. Luci di via, illuminazione ecc dell'hotel.

Avendo trincee scavate durante la città per porre i cavi, il rame ed il grande intorno come bicep dell'uomo, lui

Tesla detto a che se Tesla potesse conservarlo soldi riprogettando determinate funzioni dell'installazione, quello lui

dare a Tesla una percentuale del risparmio. Un accordo verbale. Dopo approssimativamente un anno, Tesla

è andato all'ufficio del Edison e gli ha mostrato il risparmio che aveva accaduto ($100.000 circa, che in quelli

i giorni erano abbastanza una parte di cambiamento) poichè un risultato diretto della sua ingegneria (del Tesla) ed Edison hanno finto

ignoranza di qualsiasi accordo. Tesla ha rinunciato. Da quel punto sopra, i due uomini erano nemici.

Tesla ha inventato la corrente alternata utilizzabile (CA.) che tutti usiamo oggi, in un mondo in cui Edison

ed altri già hanno avuti un investimento enorme nella corrente continua.



L'alimentazione di corrente alternata proselytized Tesla ed ha avuta alcune centrali elettriche di corrente alternata della costruzione di successo e fornire

Alimentazione di corrente alternata alle varie entità. Uno di questi era canta canta la prigione, nel upstate New York. Tesla ha fornito

Alimentazione di corrente alternata per "la sedia elettrica" là. Edison ha avuto articoli grandi stampati nei giornali de New York,

dicendo che l'alimentazione di corrente alternata era alimentazione pericolosa "di uccisione" ed in generale, ha dato un nome difettoso a Tesla.

Per contraddire questo jab, Tesla ha precisato sulla sua propria campagna positiva di vendita, comparente al

1880? Esposizione del mondo in Chicago che passa alimentazione "pericolosa" ad alta frequenza di corrente alternata sopra il suo corpo a

lampadine di alimentazione davanti il pubblico. Sparando le scintille enormi e lunghe dalla sua "bobina di Tesla" e contatto

loro, ecc. "risultando" che l'alimentazione di corrente alternata era sicuro per consumo pubblico.

Il vantaggio di alimentazione di corrente alternata era che potreste trasmettergli una distanza lunga con ragionevolmente graduato

i legare con poca perdita e se toccaste insieme i legare, "li hanno messi in cortocircuito", avete ottenuto le scintille più molto e

soltanto il posto in cui erano toccare fuse fino a che i due legare non stessero toccando più più.

Corrente continua, d'altra parte, cavi enormi necessari andare qualsiasi distanza affatto, mentre usando alimentazione,

i cavi hanno riscaldato. Una volta messi, i cavi hanno fuso tutto il senso di nuovo alla casa di alimentazione, le vie hanno dovuto essere scavate su ancora ed i nuovi cavi si sono situati. Se uno short si presentasse ad una singola luce, ha iniziato solitamente un fuoco e

bruciato giù l'hotel o distrutto qualunque era in contatto con! Ciò era abbastanza vantaggiosa per quelle dentro

commercio di corrente continua Ed abbastanza buon per quelli nella fossa che scava, costruzione, ecc.

Tesla ha inventato la corrente alternata bifase e e trifase. Ha calcolato i motori girati in un cerchio, così

alternatamente guidando separato, 180 gradi, sezioni dell'armatura circostante svilupperebbero meno calore,

ed usare meno elettricità. Era di destra.



1929 sono venuto, il mercato di riserva arrestato, banchieri, avvocati, tutto che avesse perso la loro ricchezza e

non aveva saltato una finestra, l'impiego cercato, molti come lavoratori comuni se fortunato, per un dollaro un il giorno. Tesla

trovato le fosse di scavatura nell'azienda di si sono rotte ma ex-Parete-streeters influente. Durante lo short

periodo del pranzo, direbbe i suoi compagni circa elettricità messa di corrente alternata e come era efficiente, ecc. Lungo

circa 1932, stava lavorando ad un piccolo generatore che ricostruiscono il negozio a New York e ad uno dei banchieri

che ha usato scavare le fosse con, trovato lui e lo ha preso al sig. Westinghouse, a quale ha detto a suo

storia. Westinghouse comprato 19 brevetti completamente ed ha dato a Tesla un il dollaro per i cavalli vapore per c'è ne 

il motore elettrico ha prodotto da Westinghouse usando il sistema trifase di Tesla.

Tesla infine ha avuto i soldi con cui iniziare a sviluppare i suoi laboratori, 5 e condotta

esperimenti con energia libera della terra. L'idea che realmente lo ha reso impopolare.

Qualcosa liberamente, quella i padroni della guerra ed il commercio non hanno potuto controllare? Non hanno potuto avere quello! Così,

il giorno dopo che Tesla morisse in 1943, il suo laboratorio enorme sull'isola lunga mysteriously si è bruciato giù, no

le annotazioni conservate ed i resti bulldozed dopo il giorno che più ulteriormente sradicare ancora qualsiasi apparecchiatura

di sinistra. Così tanto per "energia libera".



IL HACKER PIÙ GRANDE DI TUTTO IL TEMPO



da Dave Small

(c) 1987 ha ristampato dallo scomparto delle note della corrente.

La domanda viene in su di tanto in tanto. "chi ha mai il hacker più grande?" Bene, ci è più molto

opinioni differenti su questo. Alcuni dicono Steve Wozniak di fama del Apple II. Forse Andy Hertzfeld del mac

sistema operativo. Richard Stallman, ad esempio altri, di MIT. Yet a tali volte in cui accenno chi penso

il hacker più grande è, tutto accosente (le ha fornite sanno di lui) e non ci è ulteriore discussione. Così,

lasciare me introdurlo a lui e la sua incisione più grande. Li avvertirò giusta parte anteriore alta che è intorpidire di mente. Da

il senso, tutto sto andando dirvi che sia il basso allineare e verificabile alla vostra biblioteca locale. Non preoccuparsi --

non stiamo dirigendo fuori in una storia di UFO-ATTERRAGGIO dello Shirley MacLaine. Appena qualche elettrico classy

ingegneria…



LA SCENA: MOLLE DI COLORADO, CO.



Le molle di colorado è in Colorado del sud, circa 70 miglia di sud di Denver. Attualmente è conosciuto

come la sede di parecchie società ottiche di ricerca del disc e di NORAD, l'ordine della difesa del missile

sotto la montagna de Cheyenne. (ho un interesse personale in molle di colorado; la mia moglie Sandy si è sviluppata in su

là.) Questi eventi hanno avvenuto un certo tempo fa in molle di colorado. Uno scienziato aveva entrato nella città e

installare un laboratorio su Hill Street, sui outskirts del sud. Il laboratorio ha avuto un rame dai duecento piedi

l'antenna che attacca in su da esso, osservando qualcosa gradisce l'antenna di PROSCIUTTO dell'entusiasta della radio. Si è mosso dentro e

lavoro iniziato. E le cose elettriche sconosciute sono accaduto vicino a quel laboratorio. La gente camminerebbe vicino al laboratorio e

le scintille salterebbero in su dalla terra ai loro piedi, attraverso i soles dei loro pattini.

Un ragazzo ha preso un cacciavite, lo ha tenuto vicino ad un idrante di fuoco ed ha disegnato una scintilla elettrica da quattro pollici da

il idrante. A volte l'erba intorno al suo laboratorio emetterebbe luce con una corona blu eerie, fuoco della st Elmo.

Che cosa non hanno conosciuto era questo era piccolo roba. L'uomo in laboratorio soltanto stava sintonizzando sul suo apparecchio.

Stava ottenendo aspetta per farlo funzionare spalancato in un esperimento che truppa come fra il più grande e la maggior parte

spettacolare, di tutto il tempo. Un effetto secondario del suo esperimento era la regolazione dell'annotazione per artificiale

lampo: circa 42 tester di lunghezza (130 piedi).



L'UOMO: NIKOLA TESLA.



Il suo nome era Nikola Tesla. Era un immigrante da che cosa ora è la Iugoslavia; ci è un museo

dei suoi impianti a Belgrado. È uno sconosciuto virtuale in unito Dichiara, malgrado le sue realizzazioni. Sono

non sicuro perchè. Tatto qualche gente è un diagramma scuro, la stessa gente che è nelle teorie di cospirazione. Ritengo

è più che Tesla, mentre un inventore brillante, era un uomo d'affari terribile; si è concluso sul fallire.

Gli uomini d'affari che falliscono si sbiad dall'occhio pubblico; vediamo questo nell'industria di calcolatore tutto il tempo.

Edison, che non era vicino all'inventore Tesla era, ma chi era un uomo d'affari migliore, bene si ricorda di

come è la sua General Electric. Eppure, lasciarlo elencare alcuni degli impianti del Tesla appena così che capirete quanto luminoso lui

era. Ha inventato il motore a corrente alternata ed il trasformatore. (pensare ad ogni motore nella vostra casa.) Ha inventato

l'elettricità trifase e la corrente alternata diffusa, il sistema elettrico di distribuzione hanno usato dappertutto

mondo. Ha inventato la bobina di Tesla, che fa l'alta tensione che guida il tubo dell'immagine in vostro

a tubo catodico del calcolatore. Ora è accreditato inventare la radio moderna pure; la Corte suprema si è capovolta

Brevetto del Marconi in 1943 per Tesla.



Tesla, in breve, ha inventato gran parte dell'apparecchiatura da che ottiene ad alimentazione alla vostra sede ogni giorno

miglia via e molte che usino quell'alimentazione all'interno della vostra sede. Le sue invenzioni hanno fatto George Westinghouse

(Westinghouse Corp.) un uomo ricco. Per concludere, l'unità di cambiamento continuo magnetico nel sistema metrico è

"tesla". Altre unità includono "il faraday" e "il henry", in modo da capirete che questo è un honor dato a

pochi. Così non stiamo parlando di uno sconosciuto qui, ma piuttosto di un assistente tecnico elettrotecnico solido. Tesla ha sbattuto

con un certo numero di invenzioni presto nella sua vita. Si è trovato sempre più interessato nella risonanza,

ed in particolare, risonanza elettrica. Tesla ha scoperto qualcosa affascinare. Se regolaste un elettrico

girare intorno a alla risonanza, esso fa le cose sconosciute effettivamente. Prendere per esempio la sua bobina di Tesla. Questa frequenza

il trasformatore step-up dare dei calci a verso l'esterno alcuni cento mila volt le frequenze radiofoniche. La tensione

staccato la parte superiore della sua bobina come "corona", o lo scarico di spazzola. Il piccolo ones ha messo fuori una scintilla di sei-pollice; 

quei grandi tiro scintillano molti piedi di lunghezza. Tuttavia Tesla ha potuto disegnare le scintille alle sue barrette senza essere danneggiato

-- la frequenza dell'elettricità la mantiene sulla superficie della pelle ed impedisce la corrente

fare qualsiasi danno. Tesla ha ottenuto a pensare alla risonanza su vasta scala. già ha aperto la strada al

sistema che elettrico di distribuzione usiamo oggi e quello non è piccolo pensare; quando pensate a Tesla, pensare

grande. 



Li ha pensati, lasciato dirlo trasmette una carica elettrica in terra. Che cosa accade esso? Bene,

la terra è un conduttore eccellente di elettricità. Lasciarlo spendere un momento su questo in modo da capite,

perché il terriccio non sembra molto conduttivo a la maggior parte. La terra fa un sinkhole meraviglioso per

elettricità. Ecco perchè voi attrezzi a motore "di messa a terra"; il terzo perno (rotondo) in ogni presa di CA nella vostra casa

è legato diritto a, letteralmente, la terra. Tipicamente, la maniglia del vostro attrezzo a motore è agganciata per macinare;

questo senso, se qualcosa mette fuori nell'attrezzo e la maniglia ottiene electrified, la corrente scorre veloce al

terra anziché in voi. La terra lungamente è stata usata in questo modo, come conduttore. Tesla

genera un impulso potente di elettricità e lo vuota in terra. Poiché la terra è conduttiva,

non si arresta. Piuttosto, si sparge fuori come un'onda radio, mobile alla velocità di luce, 186.000 miglia per

in secondo luogo. E continua a andare, perché è un'onda potente; non si ferma dopo alcune miglia. Passa

con il nucleo di ferro della terra con poca difficoltà. Dopo tutto, il ferro fuso è molto conduttivo. Quando

l'onda raggiunge il lato lontano del pianeta, esso si riprende, come un'onda nei rimbalzi dell'acqua quando raggiunge

ostruzione. Poiché rimbalza, fa un viaggio di ritorno; finalmente, rinvia al punto dell'origine. Ora, questo

l'idea ha potuto sembrare selvaggia. Ma non è la fantascienza. Abbiamo rimbalzato i fasci del radar fuori della luna negli anni 50,

ed abbiamo tracciato Venus dal radar negli anni 70. Quei pianeti sono milioni di miglia via. La terra è a

3000 miglia pure di diametro; trasmettendo un'onda elettromagnetica con esso è una parte della torta. Possiamo

percepire i terremoti tutto il senso attraverso il pianeta tramite le vibrazioni che installano che viaggiano tutta quella distanza.



Così, mentre a primo pensiero sembra stupefacente, è di andata diritto realmente grazioso. Ma, come I detta, è un tipico

esempio di come pensiero di Tesla. Ed allora ha avuto tipico una delle sue idee di Tesla. Ha pensato, quando

l'onda rinvia me (circa il 1/30th di un secondo dopo che lo trasmetta dentro), esso sta andando essere indebolita considerevolmente

dal viaggio. Perchè non introduce un'altra carica a questo punto, rinforzare l'onda? La volontà due

il combine, esce e rimbalza ancora. Ed allora lo rinforzerà ancora ed ancora. L'onda si accumulerà

nell'alimentazione. È come la spinta dello swingset. Date una serie di piccole spinte ogni volta l'oscillazione esce.

E sviluppate l'alimentazione più molto con una serie di piccole spinte; provato mai ad arrestare un'oscillazione quando sta andando

inclinazione completa? Ha desiderato scoprire il limite superiore di risonanza. Ed era dentro per una sorpresa.



L'INCISIONE: LA BOBINA DI TESLA



Così Tesla ha entrato nelle molle di colorado, in cui uno dei suoi generatori e sistemi elettrici ha avuto

installato ed installato il suo laboratorio. Perchè Molle Di Colorado? Bene, il suo laboratorio a New York si era bruciato giù,

ed è stato depresso a tale proposito. E poichè il destino lo avrebbe, un amico in molle di colorado che hanno diretto

l'azienda di alimentazione, Leonard Curtis, offerto lui elettricità libera. Chi ha potuto resistere a quello? Dopo l'installazione

il suo laboratorio, ha sintonizzato la sua bobina di Tesla gigantesca con quell'anno, provante a convincerla per risuonare perfettamente con

terra qui sotto. Ed i cittadini hanno notato quegli effetti bizzarri; Tesla electrifying la terra sotto

i loro piedi sul rimbalzo di ritorno dell'onda. Finalmente, la ha ottenuta sintonizzata, mantenendo le cose all'alimentazione bassa. Ma

nello spirito di un hacker allineare, appena una volta che decidesse farlo funzionare spalancato, giusto per vedere che cosa accadrebbe. Appena

che cosa era il limite superiore dell'onda che lui si accumulerebbe, rimbalzando avanti e indietro nel pianeta qui sotto?



Ha fatto la sua agganciare bobina alla terra sotto esso, l'antenna dai 200 piedi sopra esso ed ottenendo tanto

elettricità come ha desiderato a destra fuori delle condutture del gruppo di alimentazione della città. Tesla è andato all'esterno guardare (portando tre

spostare lentamente i soles di gomma per isolamento) ed avuto avuto suo assistente, Kolman Czito, accendono la bobina. Ci era un ronzio

dalle file dei condensatori dell'olio e da un ruggito dallo spacco di scintilla come gli archi polso-spessi hanno saltato attraverso esso. All'interno del

laboratorio che il rumore deafening. Ma Tesla era all'esterno, guardando l'antenna. Qualsiasi impulso che ha rinviato al

la zona funzionerebbe sull'antenna e sul salto fuori come lampo. Fuori della parte superiore dell'antenna ha sparato i sei piedi

bullone del lampo. Il bullone ha continuato a andare in un arco costante, benchè, diverso di singolo flash del lampo. E qui Tesla

guardato con attenzione, dato che ha desiderato vedere se l'alimentazione si accumulasse, se la sua teoria dell'onda funzionasse.



Presto il lampo era di lunghezza venti piedi, allora cinquanta. Gli impulsi stavano sviluppandosi più potenti. Ottanta piedi

-- ora tuonare stava seguendo ogni bullone del lampo. Cento piedi, cento venti piedi; il lampo

sparato verso l'alto fuori dell'antenna. Il tuono era crescere sentito intorno a Tesla ora (è stato sentito 22 miglia

via, nella città dell'insenatura del cripple). Il prato Tesla stava levandosi in piedi dentro è stato illuminato in su con un elettrico

scaricarsi molto come il fuoco della st Elmo, lanciante un'incandescenza blu. La sua teoria aveva funzionato! Non ha sembrato

per essere un limite superiore agli impulsi; stava generando gli impulsi elettrici più potenti generati mai vicino

uomo. Quel momento ha regolato l'annotazione, che ancora tiene, per lampo artificiale. Allora tutto

fermato. Gli scariche del lampo si sono arrestati, il tuono rinunciato. Ha funzionato dentro, ha trovato l'azienda di alimentazione ha avuto

spento la sua alimentazione di alimentazione. Li ha denominati, gridato loro -- stavano interrompendo il suo esperimento! 

il caporeparto ha risposto che Tesla aveva sovraccaricato appena il generatore e lo ha regolato su fuoco, i suoi lads era occupato mettere

verso l'esterno il fuoco nelle bobine ed esso essere un giorno freddo nell'inferno prima che Tesla abbia ottenuto altra alimentazione libera da

le molle di colorado alimentano l'azienda!



Tutte le luci in molle di colorado avevano uscito. E quella, lettori, è a me l'incisione più grande dentro

storia. Ho visto alcune incisioni di stupore. L'OS 8-bit Di Atari. L'OS Del Mac. I calcolatori dell'azienda del telefono

-- bene, lotti dei calcolatori. Ma non ho visto mai che chiunque ha regolato l'annotazione del lampo del mondo ed ha spento

alimentazione ad un'intera città, "appena vedere che cosa accadrebbe". Per alcuni momenti, là in molle di colorado,

non ha realizzato mai qualcosa prima del fatto di. Aveva usato l'intero pianeta come conduttore ed aveva trasmesso un impulso

con esso. In quel un momento di estate di 1899, ha fatto la storia elettrica. Quello è di destra, in 1899 --

gli cento anni vicini darn fa. Bene, potete dire a lei, quella è una storia piacevole e sono George sicuro

Lucas ha potuto fare un inferno di un film circa esso, effetti speciali e tutti. Ma non è oggi relativo. O non è?

Caduta sopra al vostro cappello.



LO SDI E LA BOBINA DI TESLA



Ultimo mese abbiamo parlato di un'incisione stupefacente che Nikola Tesla -- rimbalzare un'onda elettrica

attraverso il pianeta, in 1899 e nella regolazione dell'annotazione del mondo per lampo artificiale. Questo mese, lo ha lasciato situarsi

un poco fondamento politico. L'I ottobre scorso ha assistito a Hackercon 2.0, un altro riunione del calcolatore

hackers da dappertutto. Era una fine settimana informale ad un accampamento nelle colline ad ovest di Santa Clara. Uno del

le memorie più interessanti dei hackers 2.0 erano i diatribes numerosi contro la difesa strategica

Iniziativa. La maggior parte dei altoparlanti la hanno esatta erano impossibili, citando i problemi tecnici. 

Feltro di tanta gente costretto a protestare circa SDI che il congresso jokingly è stato chiamato "SDIcon 2.0". Probabilmente il high(?) il punto del congresso era Pournelle jerry e coda di todo Leary in su sulla fase SDI. dibattente affiderò la descrizione alla vostra immaginazione -- era tutto che poteste pensare a e più. Personalmente, sono stato disturbato per vedere quanti hackers dotati che assumono l'atteggiamento "non neppure proviamo". 



Quello non è come i micros hanno ottenuto cominciati. Ho accennato ad un giornalista dello scomparto di volta che se chiunque potesse fare SDI andare, era i hackers riuniti là. Inoltre credo che il hacker più grande di loro tutto, Nikola Tesla, abbia risolto la parte posteriore di problema tecnico di SDI in 1899. L'evento era così lungamente fa e così stupendo, quello è grazioso molto dimenticato; Lo ho descritto ultima edizione. Lasciarlo presentare il mio argomento per la bobina di Tesla e lo SDI.



USO SOVIETICO DELLA BOBINA DI TESLA



Ricorderete la I detta che Tesla è stato sopportato in Iugoslavia (anche se posteriore allora, era

"il Serbo-serbo-Croatia"). Non è sconosciuto là; è considerare come un hero nazionale. Testimoniare il Nikola Tesla

museo a Belgrado, per esempio. Ci sono stati interferenze prese, da questo lato del pianeta, che

sta causando i problemi nelle fasce della radio di prosciutto. L'apparecchiatura di radiorilevamento ha seguito l'interferenza dentro

la fascia dell'interruttore a due fonti nell'Soviet-unione, che sono apparentemente due alte bobine di Tesla alimentate.



Perchè su terra i Soviet stanno giocando con le bobine di Tesla? Ci è una teoria dispari che stanno sottoponendo

Il Canada ad interferenza elettrica del basso livello per causare il cambiamento di atteggiamento. Sigh. La destra commovente avanti, là è

un'altra teoria, più credibile, che stanno conducendo la ricerca in "sopra radar di orizzonte" usando Tesla

idee. (i Soviet certamente non stanno dicendo che cosa stanno facendo.) Quando ho letto su questa prova, si è preoccupata

me. Non penso che stiano giocando con controllo o il radar di atteggiamento. Penso che stiano facendo esattamente che Tesla

ha fatto in molle di colorado.



CALCOLATORI E COLLEGARE



Tempo per un'altra discussione su messa a terra. Considerare il vostro materiale informatico. Avete indubbiamente

avvertito circa elettricità statica, detto a sempre di macinarsi (così scaricando l'elettricità statica in

la terra, un sinkhole elettrico) prima del contatto del vostro calcolatore. Le aziende fanno lo spruzzo anti statico per

le vostre coperte. L'elettricità statica è nella gamma da 20.000 - 50.000 volt. I circuiti integrati di calcolatore funzionano su cinque - dodici volt. 

l'isolamento interno è sviluppato per quella molta tensione. Quando ottengono un colpo di elettricità statica nel mille multiplo

la gamma di volt, l'isolamento è perforata ed il circuito integrato è rovinato. I calcolatori countless sono stati danneggiati questo

senso. Leggere affatto il manuale sull'inserimento dei circuiti integrati di memoria ad un pc e vedrete gli avvertimenti circa elettricità statica; è un grande

problema. Ora Tesla stava funzionando in milioni di volt varia. E la sua idea speciale -- che la terra

in se potrebbe essere il conduttore -- ora entra nell'attinenza, quasi cento anni dopo suo drammatico

dimostrazione in molle di colorado. Per, vedete, nella nostra saggezza che abbiamo collegato i nostri molti calcolatori a massa, a

proteggerli da elettricità statica. Abbiamo presupposto sempre che la terra è un sinkhole elettrico. Così, con il nostro

il tre-perno li tappa ha macinato tutto -- i due perni piani in vostra parete vanno ad elettricità (caldo e neutro);

il terzo, perno rotondo, va diritto macinare. Che il terzo perno è agganciato solitamente con uno spesso legare ad un freddo

tubo di acqua, che lo collega efficacemente a massa. Tesla ha dimostrato che potete dare a quella terra una carica formidabile,

milioni di volt di elettricità ad alta frequenza. (Tesla ha fatto funzionare la sua grande bobina a 33 chilocicli). Ricordarsi di,

il lampo che si solleva fuori della sua bobina stava venendo dall'onda che rimbalza avanti e indietro nel pianeta qui sotto. In

mettere, lui stava modificando il potenziale elettrico della messa a terra, cambiante lo da un sinkhole elettrico all'

fonte elettrica. Tesla ha fatto il suo esperimento in 1899. Ci non erano alcuni calcolatori personali con fragile

circuiti integrati allora agganciati fino ai motivi. Se ci fosse stato, avrebbe fritto tutto in molle di colorado.

Ci era, tuttavia, un pezzo solo di materiale elettrico a terra ai tempi dell'esperimento, la città

generatore di alimentazione. Ha interferito il fuoco ed ha concluso l'esperimento del Tesla. La causa del relativo guasto è interessante As

pozzo. È morto "dal contraccolpo ad alta frequenza", qualcosa che la maggior parte dei assistenti tecnici elettrotecnici sapessero circa. Tesla

si è dimenticato che mentre il generatore gli ha alimentato l'alimentazione, stava alimentandogli la frequenza dalla sua bobina. Alto

la frequenza rapidamente l'isolamento termico; un forno a microonde lavora allo stesso principio. In alcuni minuti,

parte interna dell'isolamento che il generatore si è sviluppato così caldo che il generatore ha interferito il fuoco. Quando le luci hanno uscito tutti

le molle di colorado eccessive, ci era la prima prova che l'idea del Tesla ha possibilità strategiche. Ottiene più spaventosa.



Immaginare la bobina del Tesla, pompante attivamente un'onda elettrica nella terra. Dal suo lato del pianeta, era

ottenendo lle scintille dai 130 piedi, che è un inferno di tensione e della corrente più molto. E la teoria semplice dell'onda mostrerà

voi che quelli specie dei potenziali esistono dal lato lontano del pianeta pure. Ricordarsi di, l'onda era

rimbalzando avanti e indietro, essendo rinforzando su ogni viaggio. La domanda grande è come messo a fuoco l'opposto

il palo elettrico sarà. Nessuno sa. Ma sembra probabile che il lato lontano dell'obiettivo al suolo del pianeta

la zona ha potuto essere sottoposta ad interferenza elettrica considerevole. E se il materiale informatico è inserito

a quella terra, fedelmente presupporre la terra non sarà mai una fonte di elettricità, esso è troppo difettoso solo per

quell'apparecchiatura. Questa specie di interferenza elettrica rende il sembr statico molto piccolo tramite il confronto. Non prende

molta differenza nel potenziale al suolo uccidere un calcolatore ha collegato attraverso esso. I colpi di lampo causano la a

chiarore provvisorio nella tensione al suolo; Mi ricordo di sostituire i circuiti integrati del driver su una rete su tutti i calcolatori quello

era stato interferito da un colpo di lampo, quando ho vissuto a Austin. Immaginare l'effetto su relativamente fragile

l'elettronica se qualcuno inforna su una bobina di Tesla dal lato lontano del pianeta e sottopone i motivi alle oscillazioni elettriche ripide. Le applicazioni militari sono abbastanza evidenti -- quei ICBM's nel Dakota del Nord, per

caso. È possibile potrebbe essere danneggiato nei loro sili e dalle migliaia delle miglia via. Funzionare

due o più si arrotolano, voi non devono essere esattamente dal lato lontano del pianeta, uno. Effetti di interferenza

potete darvi gli alti punti in cui avete bisogno di con i tunings vari. Forse, appena forse, i Soviet non sono

facendo "sopra il radar di orizzonte". Forse si sono preoccupati appena di leggere le note del Tesla. E forse sono

sintonizzando su una sorpresa grande reale con le loro bobine gemellate.



"LA STELLA FA LA GUERRA" E LA BOBINA DI TESLA



Avete sentito parlare l'iniziativa strategica della difesa, o "la stella fa la guerra". Stiamo cercando un senso arrestare un attacco nucleare. Ora, have.got tutte le specie di alti progetti di ricerca alimentati, con l'enfasi "su nuova tecnologia". Laser di Excimer, tecniche cinetiche di uccisione ed idee ancor più esotiche. Come c'è ne di voi sanno che scrivano i programmi destinati all'elaboratore, è duro darned convincere qualcosa "nuova" per funzionare. Forse è un errore da mettere a fuoco "su nuovo" esclusivamente. Non sarebbe qualcosa se la soluzione a SDI si trova cento anni fa, nella luminosità dimenticata di Nikola Tesla? Per ora possiamo immobilizzare l'elettronica del pianeta delle installazioni della metà via. La tecnologia per farla è stata realizzata in 1899 e subito è stata dimenticata. Ricordarsi di, noi non stanno comunicando le teorie vaghe e indimostrate qui. Stiamo comunicando l'annotazione del mondo per lampo e l'inventore di cui la centrale elettrica illumina in su la vostra casa alla notte.



GLI IMPIANTI DELLA BOBINA DI TESLA.



Tutto che abbiamo dovuto fare deve costruirlo. Non potreste credere la storia circa Tesla in molle di colorado,

e che cosa. È abbastanza stupefacente. Ha un senso di essere dimenticato a causa di quello. E non sono sicuro voi

desiderare sentire parlare del collegamento di SDI. Eppure, come lavorate ad un calcolatore, ricordarsi di Tesla. La Sua Bobina Di Tesla

assicura l'alta tensione per il tubo che dell'immagine utilizzate. L'elettricità per il vostro calcolatore viene dalla a

Il generatore di CA di disegno di Tesla, è trasmesso tramite un trasformatore di Tesla ed ottiene alla vostra casa con trifase

Alimentazione di Tesla. Invenzioni del Tesla… hanno un senso di funzionamento.

----------


## La_Lune

Hej pls mos shkruani kaq gjate sepse sdo e merrte mundimin njeri ti lexonte :P


*Nikolla Tesla*  ishte nje nga shkencetaret me enigmatik te te gjitha koherave dhe shume njerez e njohin thjesht si nje shpikes krijues..Por *Tesla* ka qene nje eksplorues i ''kontinenteve te reja'' te dijeve,nje njeri qe zbuloi parime te reja te fizikes dhe qe vetem ne rast nevoje ishte ne shpikes....

_Interesante eshte se shpikjet e tij nuk i mbante asnjeher te shkruara po vetem ne koke sepse e njihte natyren njerezore dhe kuptonte se njeriu nuk ishte ende gati per te marre persiper pergjegjesite e perdorimit te forcave shkaterruese-duke perdorur shpikjet shkencore per qellime luftarake ...._

----------


## Dito

Marr guximin te perkthej disa materiale per nje nder emrat me te medhenj ne fushen e elektricitetit dhe te elektronikes.
Po mundohem te perkthej sa me sakte packa se dicka mund edhe te me shpetoje apo te gaboj.
Jo gjithcka do t'a sjell ne nje dite te vetme mbi kete gjigand te elktronikes pasi sjam robot te perkthej nje material goxha voluminoz.


Nicolas Tesla ka qene nje fizikant, shpikes, inxhinjer serbo/kroat I amerikanizuar ne vitin 1897.
Eshte njohur mbi te gjitha per revulicionin e punes se tij si dhe kontributin e tij ne fushen e elektromanjetikes  ne findin e viteve 1800 dhe fillimit te viteve 1900.
Librat e tij  dhe puna e tij formojne bazen moderne te sistemit elektrik ne rrymen  alternative (CA) perfshire ketu edhe shperndarjen elektrike ne shume faza  dhe elektromotorret  me energji alternative, me te cilet lindi edhe sistemi I revulicionit te dyte industrial.
Ne USA Tesla ishte nje nder shkencetaret dhe shpikesit me famoze kjo edhe ne popullaritet,  fale edhe shpikjes se tij  mbi biseden pa kabllo (ketu I referohem Radiove). Pikerisht kete projekt ai e hodhi ne te ashtuquajturen  Lufta e korenteve  ku edhe fitoi konkursin me konkurentin Thomas Alva Edison. Pas kesaj fitoreje u njoh si nje nga inxhinjeret elektrike me te medhenj amerikane.
Nga studimet e tij te para dolen ide te tilla qe ishin te parakoheshme per kohet ne te cilat ai jetonte, shpikjet e tij u konsideruan secret ushtarak. Ne vitin 1943 ne nje sentence te gjykates supreme te shteteve te bashkuara te gjitha shpikjet e tij u konsideruan teper sekrete dhe prone e qeverise amerikane.
Por Nicolas Tesla vdiq I harruar dhe I varfer ne moshen 87 vjecare. Por emri I tij u gdhend me shkronja te arta ne konferencen e pergjitheshme Poids dhe Mesures te vitit 1960.
Tesla kontriboi ne fusha te ndryshme te shkences, psh robotike, radio komande, Admiruesit e tij te shumte arriten deri ne ate pike sat a quanin Njeriu qe shpiku shekullin e 20-te ose Shejti dhe zoti I elektronikes.
Tesla u quajt edhe si shkencetari I cmendur per shkak te shpikjeve para kohe, shume nga shpikjet e tij u perdoren duke e kundershtuar ate sikur gjoja bente pseudo shkence dhe se komunikonte me Ufot dhe organizata okulte, pikerisht nga qe Tesla la pak shkrime nga shpikjet e tij ose me mire te thuash qe ato thjesht ishin perfundime dhe jo zhvillime te imtesishme apo skema shkencetaresh ashtu sic ndodh zakonisht ne doreshkrimet e tyre.

----------

